# WCG - 16th Birthday Challenge



## Terminator_1 (Oct 24, 2020)

Dear members of TECHPOWERUP,

For Nov 16th to Nov 22nd 2020 SETI.Germany is arranging a challenge at World Community Grid on the occasion of the grids 16th birthday:








We would like to invite TECHPOWERUP to participate in the challenge and hope that your team and many members of your team will be joining and participting this event.
!!Be aware, only your WCG-Team-Captain can join your team to the challenge!!
https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=10277

More information and statistics regarding the challenge can be found here.http://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/1_en_Welcome.html


Your participation is very much appreciated.

Best regards
Terminator
SETI.Germany


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 24, 2020)

We getting in on this one @phill ?


----------



## phill (Oct 25, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> We getting in on this one @phill ?


I reckons we could do something   





How's that boss?? @stinger608


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 25, 2020)

Since it really takes about 10 days for systems to completely spool up, we need to get people started, well, 10 days before this starts.  And sandbagging actually hurts spooling, IMHO.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 25, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Since it really takes about 10 days for systems to completely spool up, we need to get people started, well, 10 days before this starts.  And sandbagging actually hurts spooling, IMHO.


But SCC and Linux is good   and most jobs doesn’t need a replica once you have been on it for a few days and proven yourself. My 3900X just passed the last 3950X in the average ranking. That said yes get the rigs going some days before, MCM at least a week.


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2020)

And to think that I might have almost forgot.....  





9th place for the day everyone!! : D  Not bad at all considering we haven't sand bagged anything I'm sure compared to a few other teams there....  

Great work, please do keep up this level of awesome!!    It is over 9000...........


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 18, 2020)

My laptop processor, i9 9880h is going at 3.75ghz 8 cores.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 18, 2020)

Is this a "team is in so you're in" thing or a manual entry? I can get the other dualie up and going.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 18, 2020)

If you're crunching for TPU, you're in.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 18, 2020)

Welp, good thing I've got both servers going full blast. Finishing up the G3258 @4.?? to have that going too. Trying to get it not to throttle.


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2020)

And just before I forget to do this little update.....





Moved up to 8th place today everyone!! : D  Outstanding work!!    I've got a few more PCs on than normal at the moment since my boiler has decided to stop working so it's a little cool in the house for the little one, so I'm hoping a few extra cores will help over night now   

Great work everyone!!     Maybe if we are lucky we can take them down, one at a time      Massive respect everyone!!               Please keep up the great work!!


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2020)

And for todays challenge update... 18th November 2020...





We are in 8th!!    Outstanding work everyone!!    I think tomorrow we possibly be a little higher up again!!    Well done team TPU!!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 20, 2020)

phill said:


> And for todays challenge update... 18th November 2020...
> 
> View attachment 176397
> 
> We are in 8th!!   Outstanding work everyone!!   I think tomorrow we possibly be a little higher up again!!   Well done team TPU!!


 and in 6th place in 37h.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 20, 2020)

As much as I enjoy crunching, it's getting too warm in my place. I've got a fan in the window, it's 46°F outside, and still too much. After the challenge is over I'll pick the cooler running of the two dualies and leave that going.


----------



## phill (Nov 21, 2020)

Well here we go for the 19th November 2020 update!!  





7th place!!!  @mstenholm , what is the link for that page you have sir if you don't mind??  I'll grab that detail as well, so we can see if we can push a little further  



Toothless said:


> As much as I enjoy crunching, it's getting too warm in my place. I've got a fan in the window, it's 46°F outside, and still too much. After the challenge is over I'll pick the cooler running of the two dualies and leave that going.


With the heating back on my 3900X has nearly jump 10C warmer under load...  Just a terrible situation to be in!!  Women make it too hot in the house!! 20C they want it set to... I was used to having it on when it hit 15C or so!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 21, 2020)

phill said:


> Well here we go for the 19th November 2020 update!!
> 
> View attachment 176441
> 
> ...


Try this LINK.
Edit: at the time of this edit there are 1 day and 1 hour left of the challenge and SCC is drying out. My 40K 3900X will run empty in 12 hours, the 2700Xs will last a bit longer. We are 9 hours away from the 6th place so I think that we make it. Well done all.


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2020)

Well here we go for another update for the challenge today....





We've certainly kept our place and by the looks of the link that @mstenholm has given us above.....





As he already says, we should hit 6th in a few hours....  Amazing efforts everyone!!     Thank you so much for the support with the team and the challenge!!  Speak with you tomorrow again !!


----------



## phill (Nov 23, 2020)

Another update just before the end of the challenge....
Stats for the 21st November 2020!!  









We are definitely on for a top 6 finish!!!  





Awesome team effort   That's everyone for the masses of support, this challenge has done massively well!!  

Night all, see you tomorrow!!


----------



## phill (Nov 24, 2020)

Well as the results now stand for the 16th Birthday Challenge!!....









What an outstanding result and effort from everyone at TPU!!      6th place out of I believe 95 teams took place...  Compare us to them, we have made some massive headway!! 

Roll on the next challenge!!    Thank you all so much for the support and contributions to the teams results....


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 24, 2020)

Awesome!!!! We did pass [H]ardOCP!!!!!


----------

